# WinMFS - Copy WHOLE Drive ??



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know HOW to use WINMFS to copy the WHOLE Drive (Tv programs and all settings,season passes, tivo setup info (like the type of reciever Im using (directtv) etc ?

I just wanna do a WHOLE drive backup from my EXISTING drive (80GB) to a NEW drive (320Gb) then after the COPY (Complete Drive 80gb)) is done expand it to the full drive size ?(320Gb)

Thanks in advance for any replies ! and Happy New Year


----------



## smithrl (Sep 23, 2002)

There is a menu option to do specifically that. The online help explains it clearly. After the whole disk copy is done, you will be asked whether or not you want to expand the drive. Just answer "Yes".


----------



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

just hook up Both drives (the MAIN Tivo Drive and the Blank Drive) then SELECT DRIVE and pick your Tivo Drive
then do MFSCOPY and select the TO and FROM Drive and then start


----------

